# Putting Kittens To Bed



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have two kittens 15 weeks on Monday.

I first of all let Duke out for the last time. The kittens now sleep in the spare bedroom so I make sure everything is ready for them water, dry food, clean litter tray (all the usual stuff), then put them in and close the door. I go downstairs to sort Duke out, check every downstairs and off to bed.

Its like world war III in the spare bedroom with one kitten Sweep constantly meowing and scratching to get out. First time it happened I went in because it sounded like they were moving the house a little to the left. I gave them both a cuddle and kiss and placed them back in the room. All was quiet.

I have tried leaving them, hubby insists on me leaving them but they make such a racket and for the sake of a couple minutes it has become part of my routine to give them a final cuddle before bed.

Has anyone else experienced similar problems?

Sue


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh I have to sometimes shut my bedroom door as Lola will wake us up at 4am, 5am, 6am wanting to play! lol

But when I shut them out the room Lola will meow constantly outside the door and claw the carpet! She's a madam!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

2 out of my 4 cats like to pull the carpet from under the metal plate by scratching away! And Ive had to snip the carpet where they have pulled the wool out by clawing away!

I think it is quite a common cat thing...a few reasons...they dont like being locked in the room...and/or they want to get to you.

My cats have the front room, dining room, kitchen and their own cat room but will still claw at the living room door at night when I go to bed. (cheeky monkeys!)

I suspect as they mature they grow out of it if I go off my own experiences and also its just a case of them getting them used to a routine. (even cats try and see how far they can push you lol).

Best of Luck with your kitties! x


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Umm don't think so (that they will mature and grow out of it).

It's a cat thing - they want to be near you/they hate being locked out of a room that could provide hours of fun.

My cats do the same - pull the carpet from the gripper


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha my carpets are no longer under the metal covers at the bedroom door lol..

Lola loves playing with her toys and bouncing off the bed at 4am!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

The carpet to my my bedroom door has a hole in where they have clawed at it trying to get in - so they allways sleep downstairs now 

I have been locked in the kitchen many a time by the kitten pulling the carpet away trying to get in then I cant push the door open.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup same here, all carpet has been pulled out from the metal thingys


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Janee said:


> Umm don't think so (that they will mature and grow out of it).
> 
> It's a cat thing - they want to be near you/they hate being locked out of a room that could provide hours of fun.
> 
> My cats do the same - pull the carpet from the gripper


Like I said from my own experience...as youngsters my kittens did it more as they were young - as they matured and grown up abit and wasn't as bouncy they did it less.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

There was me thinking our spare room carpet looked scrubby and it just looks like every other cat owners carpet!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes ours too i don't mind telling you,but as Tracey said some will grow out of it as they get older and used to their routine


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> There was me thinking our spare room carpet looked scrubby and it just looks like every other cat owners carpet!


ALAN!!!!! how did you get a bug runnin around on the right hand side of your screen, is that a real un?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

When Cleo is shut in a room for a little while she will pull up the carpet at the door... Bailey doesn't do this, he will just keep meowing.

I too, believe if you stick to making them stay in that room during the night that they will grow out of it. 

I've had problems similar to this with 3 cats, and by me getting up to make sure they're ok and giving them attention they wouldn't ever stop. So in the end, even though it was hard! I just ignored their meows, scratching etc. After a while they learnt that they didn't get my attention/there own way by "misbehaving". 

I would just try and leave them to it for as long as you can. I don't mean for so many minutes each night then give in and go to them, I mean try not going to see them at all during the night for at least 3 nights and see if they start to calm down at all. Obviously only do this if the room is completely cat safe and they can't harm themselves in any way.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

er, why would you even want to lock them away from you at night? I cannot understand that. There doesn't seem any point in it and it stresses them out!
Let them have the run of the house!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> er, why would you even want to lock them away from you at night? I cannot understand that. There doesn't seem any point in it and it stresses them out!
> Let them have the run of the house!


They are kittens. I wouldn't suggest anyone letting kittens have free roam of the whole house while you are sleeping and cannot supervise them

Kittens get into mischief, even more so when unsupervised. What if they were to chew an electrical cable...? 

I believe they are "locking" them away for their own safety


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Snoopy and Peanuts get put in the back room at night and Biscuit is in the front room away from the dogs.
All are fine with it and have never had any problems and it means i can get a good nights sleep 
Its not cruel and mine certainly grew out of it but i suppose it helped because i have laminate flooring so no carpet  
I cant have the cats on the bed anymore as it sets of my allergies and the cats dont seem bothered so its all good  x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> er, why would you even want to lock them away from you at night? I cannot understand that. There doesn't seem any point in it and it stresses them out!
> Let them have the run of the house!


if the routine is stuck to then no it wont stress them out at all, some people need to lock there cats away from them like myself who has allergies.
Plus they are kittens would u want to get up in the morning to find one has got stuck somewhere?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes exactly. If you start the routine off from a young age, they will soon learn to get used to it. It's not cruel, they are only "locked" away during the night. As long as they have their bed, litter tray and water (maybe some food if you choose to), they should be fine. At least there's more than one for company


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

So what happens when they are no longer kittens? 

I understand about allergies (sort of) but one of the great pleasures of owning a cat is to feel it jump up onto the bed to snuggle down with you or to wake you up in the morning with a raspy lick or a foot massage up your body....


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Janee said:


> So what happens when they are no longer kittens?
> 
> I understand about allergies (sort of) but one of the great pleasures of owning a cat is to feel it jump up onto the bed to snuggle down with you or to wake you up in the morning with a raspy lick or a foot massage up your body....


Then they are already in a routine and you dont need to wash your bedding twice a week because its full of cat hairs


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Not forgetting the wires they like to chew when they are teething


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Not forgetting the wires they like to chew when they are teething


Exactly


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Then obviously you don't 'LOVE' cats. 

Not to let them live with you all the time or sleep with you - well, sorry, but in my opinion that is not what having cats is about. Like not letting your children into bed with you.

And yes, I have two children who I always let into bed with us


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Janee said:


> Then obviously you don't 'LOVE' cats.
> 
> Not to let them live with you all the time or sleep with you - well, sorry, but in my opinion that is not what having cats is about. Like not letting your children into bed with you.
> 
> And yes, I have two children who I always let into bed with us


Funny that how u disagree 
My cats are my life BUT at the end of the day they are just cats and they certainly shouldn't be treated like kids! 
Oh and for the record any kids I have in the future will not be in bed with me either as it causes bad sleepin patterns!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Not expereinced with children then - lol

Regimented!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Janee said:


> Not expereinced with children then - lol
> 
> Regimented!


Because I dont have children does not make me inexperienced with them at all thanks 
And i flatly refuse to get in a debate about kids especially as the thread is about kittens!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

I have 2 children who I absolutely adore! One took 4 years to conceive but they dont and will never sleep with me unless they are ill.

Anyway back to the kittys,x


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Janee said:


> Then obviously you don't 'LOVE' cats.


Sorry not sure if I missed something but whys that? x


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Sorry not sure if I missed something but whys that? x


What people who let them out were accused of, I seem to remember.

Denying them comany for a third of the 24 hour period could be construed in the same way.

But each to their own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Janee said:


> What people who let them out were accused of, I seem to remember.
> 
> Denying them comany for a third of the 24 hour period could be construed in the same way.
> 
> But each to their own.


well as kittens sleep the majority of the day i doubt they will care much where they are sleeping and then when they are older, they will already know what the score is so it wont make any difference to them in the slightest


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Janee said:


> What people who let them out were accused of, I seem to remember.


Can you find me the post that says this please? x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I tried to follow the thread but I think it went a little of the beaten track.

At least I'm not on my own.

We didn't have any problems until recently, I was in a routine of putting the kittens to bed while Duke our dog SBT was outside for his last toilet. One evening the kittens were jumping at the door and catching the door handle, meowing, Duke bolted upstairs and let them out, they greeted in a re-assuring way, then off to bed.

It has now become part of my routine to stay with them for a few minutes before leaving them. That settles them down nicely.

As for which room animals and children sleep in my opinion it should be their own, unless there are reasons or circumstances where my bed is then shared, either a treat, or I am concerned about them. That's me everyone has their own views there is no right or wrong way its individual preferences.

Thanks again

Sue


----------



## soozeej (Jun 21, 2008)

Janee said:


> Then obviously you don't 'LOVE' cats.
> 
> Not to let them live with you all the time or sleep with you - well, sorry, but in my opinion that is not what having cats is about. Like not letting your children into bed with you.
> 
> And yes, I have two children who I always let into bed with us


That seems like a wonderfully helpful comment....I love my cat, my kids and even my husband (!) but 24 hours a day is a lot to spend with any of them and it doesn't do cats, kids or parents any harm to have their own space to sleep in.


----------



## AliceCat (Jul 29, 2008)

I let my kitten sleep on my bed when she was younger, and much as I love her to bits, I almost wish I hadn't. Now she's two, and still sleeps there every night, but wakes me a 4/5/6am to play, and if I shut her out of the bedroom she wails like a banshee! There's nothing lovelier than when she curls up next to me, all purring and cute, but when she's stamping on my chest a 4.30 in the morning ( like this morning!) demanding food she's not quite so cute!


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Janee said:


> Not expereinced with children then - lol
> 
> Regimented!


I have had 3 children cats and dogs and have never let any sleep with me
Sorry but you are the one in the wrong here
Children sleeping with parents is a big no no with me as it encourages poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems later on

I still loved my children and my pets
How dare you accuse people of not loving their pets
Where do you get off?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

AliceCat said:


> I let my kitten sleep on my bed when she was younger, and much as I love her to bits, I almost wish I hadn't. Now she's two, and still sleeps there every night, but wakes me a 4/5/6am to play, and if I shut her out of the bedroom she wails like a banshee! There's nothing lovelier than when she curls up next to me, all purring and cute, but when she's stamping on my chest a 4.30 in the morning ( like this morning!) demanding food she's not quite so cute!


ha ha same here..


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Well I can give good advice: as far as making up your mind and sticking to it is concerned - purely because I have made a rod for my very own back.

I can never make up my mind where my cats are going to go at night time (oh and I am pretty sure they dont sleep!).
Sometimes they get the whole of the downstairs, sometimes they get the whole house (apart from our room) and sometimes we leave our bedroom door open.

I love the cats all snuggled up with us at night, but of course there are some bedtime activities that are not suitable for a feline audience (or feline participation). The problem if we let them in the room, is a lot of early morning activity, like 5 this morning, when our 9 week old kitten flew across my bed, closely followed by my two 8 month old boys.

When it is really hot, we need the door open to get air to flow through the house, (the whole physics of the passage of air), nights when its hot like this, they are best behaved, as they are hot too, and can normally be found lying in front of the open window stealing all the cool air.

If I close the door, the hole in the carpet gets bigger well I cant help it if they love me so much they want to come in our room he he As far as protecting the carpet is concerned, the kitchen is best in our house, as they cant do much to ceramic tiles!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 2 kids and 4 cats. My cats sleep anywere they want during day including on the beds. At night patsy is outside and so is kitten in conservatory but 9 times out of 10 my persians can be found in my eldest sons bed asleep with him. Then they usually come and get me up in early hours of morning to go out as they have a cat flap in conservatory. As for the kids my eldest is 9 now so doesnt bother with getting in our bed but used 2 occasionally when he was little. My youngest is nearly 5 and will occasionally come and get in our bed if he has had a bad dream or he is ill.I personally dont think it does any harm for the kids to get in bed every now and then and have never had any behaviour problems etc. As for my cats they are treated like babies and i am not bothered if people think its wrong personally my animals are part of the family and are treated like it . Everyone has there own veiws on these things and im sure someone will have something to say about my comments. My kids and my animals are all loved if very spoilt but thats just me.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> I have 2 kids and 4 cats. My cats sleep anywere they want during day including on the beds. At night patsy is outside and so is kitten in conservatory but 9 times out of 10 my persians can be found in my eldest sons bed asleep with him. Then they usually come and get me up in early hours of morning to go out as they have a cat flap in conservatory. As for the kids my eldest is 9 now so doesnt bother with getting in our bed but used 2 occasionally when he was little. My youngest is nearly 5 and will occasionally come and get in our bed if he has had a bad dream or he is ill.I personally dont think it does any harm for the kids to get in bed every now and then and have never had any behaviour problems etc. As for my cats they are treated like babies and i am not bothered if people think its wrong personally my animals are part of the family and are treated like it . Everyone has there own veiws on these things and im sure someone will have something to say about my comments. My kids and my animals are all loved if very spoilt but thats just me.


I didnt say it would hurt if it was only now and again, my kids came to me if they were ill or had a dream then we would take it in turns to go to their bed and stay with them until they were asleep
I dont believe in children spending EVERY night in bed with their parents, its not healthy!
And i definitely would not be getting up in the middle of the night or early hours to let cats out when there is a catflap in place, how ridiculous!
Whats the point of having it exactly?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> I didnt say it would hurt if it was only now and again, my kids came to me if they were ill or had a dream then we would take it in turns to go to their bed and stay with them until they were asleep
> I dont believe in children spending EVERY night in bed with their parents, its not healthy!
> And i definitely would not be getting up in the middle of the night or early hours to let cats out when there is a catflap in place, how ridiculous!
> Whats the point of having it exactly?


There is a door in between the kitchen and conservatory so how to do you actually propose they get out with out me opening the door . I am sorry but if my child needed comforting every night so be it. They would be in my bed with me every night for as long as it took to reassure them weather this be days ,weeks or months. The point of the cat flap is so that when they are in the conservatory they have access to outside but prevents other cats from getting in the house not as though i need to explain myself. As i said everyone has there own opinion on these things. As usual though these days on here everything gets turned into a heated debate and no one is supposed to have there individual opinions


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> it encourages poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems later on


Can you please point me in the right direction of the evidence to back that up?


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

A piece of plastic runner saves the carpets, and a nice heat pad and furry blankets and a radio left on low usually stops them fighting to get out.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Just two opposing views as to how you view your sleeptime.

Just to fill you in: The advised wisdom from the child gurus in the 80s was make life easy for you. So if you were breast feeding then either have cot beside your bed or just bring 'em in.

My eldest son came into our bed from time to time until he was about 8. We cuddled him and really our sleep was not disturbed. He just snuck in the middle - same with our old maine coon now deceased.

Our second son didn't need to come into bed with us unless very ill or very bad nightmare - he liked his own bed. Same with our teenager maine coon now. The slightly older Maine Coon sleeps at the bottom of the bed.

For children and cats - they are part of the family and we treat them when catering for their physical needs, the same. Food, attention when they want it, caring for them, stimulation and cuddles.

Our now deceased Maine Coon could not jump up onto the bed in the last 9 months of his life. He loved to snuggle in with us. So he clawed and i would get up and bring him in for his cuddle. I am a light sleeper - have been ever since children. Does not bother me if I get woken up and have to attend to either children or cat needs. I go back to bed and fall asleep or listen to World service. I get enough sleep to satisfy my needs.

Now I can see the argument for kittens - kittens teething = chewed stuff. But unless you have your eye on them every minute of the daylight hours how can you tell if they aren't chewing ....?


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Katie&Ace said:


> Can you please point me in the right direction of the evidence to back that up?


I know from experience, thats my evidence


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> I have had 3 children cats and dogs and have never let any sleep with me


Your earlier statement directly contradicts that.

I'm not trying to be argumentative, but on an internet forum where people are asking for advice it's not very helpful to make such broad generalisations based on little (if any?) experience and state them as fact.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> A piece of plastic runner saves the carpets, and a nice heat pad and furry blankets and a radio left on low usually stops them fighting to get out.


What do you mean by a plastic runner?
I am gradually putting new carpets in throughout the house, and I do not want the new carpets dammaged.

Cheers.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Katie&Ace said:


> Your earlier statement directly contradicts that.
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, but on an internet forum where people are asking for advice it's not very helpful to make such broad generalisations based on little (if any?) experience and state them as fact.


And your point is?
You've made 2 posts, have you come on here to cause trouble by any chance?
Thats a controversial statement is it not for a newbie?
Or have you been here before?
I have NOT contradicted myself, my first statement which you have quoted is what i myself did and the second is based on close family members experiences so put that in your pipe Katie&Ace


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> And your point is?


As already stated, I don't think it's helpful to anyone to advise that parents sleeping with their children encourages poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems. I merely asked you to back that statement up with some evidence to show that was the case. Not only was I intruiged as to what would cause you to make such a statement, I genuinely believe that if you're going to post something so bold you'd be more than happy to oblige a question or two.



TiffanyLouise said:


> You've made 2 posts, have you come on here to cause trouble by any chance?


Once again, as I've already stated I'm not trying to be argumentative. I don't see what my post count has to do with anything? 
Would my point be more valid if I had posted 1000 times?



TiffanyLouise said:


> Thats a controversial statement is it not for a newbie?


I don't think that I've said anything controversial, and once again I don't see what being new has to do with anything? Am I only allowed an opinion after a certain number of posts, or do you need to see a photo of my cat first?



TiffanyLouise said:


> Or have you been here before?
> I have NOT contradicted myself, my first statement which you have quoted is what i myself did and the second is based on close family members experiences so put that in your pipe Katie&Ace


I only discovered these forums this week (searching for raw diet info).

So... in conclusion we've ascertained that I'm new, and that your family members have experienced children with poor sleeping habits and behavioural problems due to sleeping with their parents - correct?

Would you be open to the suggestion that maybe this may not be the case for every child/pet that sleeps with its parents, and that someone who is reading this forum might possibly read your post and worry that their child/cat/dog/whatever will have behavioural problems in later life based on your generalisation of one familys experience?

Oh and if you want to be insulting leave my kitty out of it... he hasn't made his opinion known.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Children sleeping with parents is a big no no with me as it encourages poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems later on


The post clearly says "_*encourages*_ poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems later on" NOT "_*it will definatly*_ lead to poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems".


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The post clearly says "_*encourages*_ poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems later on" NOT "_*it will definatly*_ lead to poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems".


It's a valid point, and I wasn't trying to rattle any cages. I merely felt that the post was misleading and wanted further info


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The post clearly says "_*encourages*_ poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems later on" NOT "_*it will definatly*_ lead to poor sleeping habits and behaviour problems".


Thanks AJ, me thinks we may have a troll in our midst?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Thanks AJ, me thinks we may have a troll in our midst?


Funny I was thinking the same thing the other night!


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Thanks AJ, me thinks we may have a troll in our midst?


Jeez. Why can't you just accept the fact that I'm a new forum member?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Thanks AJ, me thinks we may have a troll in our midst?


I feel slightly agrieved. I got lambasted for calling another poster a 'troll'.

I don't think Katie and Aldie (?) is a troll. They made a point and are now sticking up for themselves.

Maybe I am the troll because I was the one who started all this about children. I only did that because I (stupidly) thought someone would ask that, if I let my cats sleep with us, then would I treat my children differently.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Janee said:


> I feel slightly agrieved. I got lambasted for calling another poster a 'troll'.
> 
> I don't think Katie and Aldie (?) is a troll. They made a point and are now sticking up for themselves.
> 
> Maybe I am the troll because I was the one who started all this about children. I only did that because I (stupidly) thought someone would ask that, if I let my cats sleep with us, then would I treat my children differently.


I treat my animals and children in the same way, if they need me I'm there for them day or night.

Take last night Duke our dog couldn't settle he was puffing a bark (something was not quite right), so we decided he could sleep upstairs with us. The kittens thought it was morning so they hit the door handle which opened their door and also came into our room for the night. The only ones that didn't sleep last night was hubby and me.

On a normal every other night they all sleep in their own room, which is exactly how I treated my children and like my children the kittens need tucking in, I have to comfort them for a few minutes then they usually settle down nicely.

Sue

NB my daughter and partner live in a one bedroom flat they don't have an option but to have their son sleep in the same room with them every night, whether it be a healthy situation or not.


----------



## redd (Jul 31, 2008)

I would love it if anyone has a solution to this one!! 

I have a 10 week old kitten and a 10 month old cat. They are a nightmare overnight as they go to sleep until 2am and then like clockwork start playing on my bed!!

I have tried to shut them out but the big guy can open the doors by jumping up and pulling the handles! I have tried putting a lock on my door but he tries to open it and then if he cant he head butts it a couple of times!

I would like to sleep a full night - HELP!


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

Your 10 month old is very clever 

When they're in your room do you have the door open so that they can also get out again? 

I had the same problem with my six month old, and so I put him out and shut the door if he was being too rowdy. He soon learned that playing in the bedroom meant getting kicked out 

Obviously implementing this means you're going to lose a bit of sleep, but it might work in the long run?

Hopefully someone else will have some tips


----------



## redd (Jul 31, 2008)

Katie&Ace said:


> Your 10 month old is very clever
> 
> When they're in your room do you have the door open so that they can also get out again?
> 
> ...


Thanks Katie&Ace i have been putting them out and closing the door when they want to play during the night unfortunately CJ just opens the door and lets them back in!! I wish i could video him, if i wasnt so tired it would be great to watch

I do leave the door open when they are in but they seem to prefer playing on mums bed to the rest of the house!!

Cats huh! You've got to love them


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

redd said:


> Thanks Katie&Ace i have been putting them out and closing the door when they want to play during the night unfortunately CJ just opens the door and lets them back in!! I wish i could video him, if i wasnt so tired it would be great to watch
> 
> I do leave the door open when they are in but they seem to prefer playing on mums bed to the rest of the house!!
> 
> Cats huh! You've got to love them


He sounds like quite a character 

What I meant was, you could lock the door when you put them out. I know a previous post said that he'd try headbutting the door a couple of times... does he do it for long?

I think that cats are similar to children in that you need to be consistent. Trying to put them out then letting them back in gives a mixed mesage, and also enforces the idea that headbutting gets your attention. If you want them to stop playing in your room at night you'll need to stick to your guns.

It's up to you as to whether you put them out and leave them out, or put them out and let them back in once they've calmed down. I'm speaking purely from experience of course - it works wonders with my cheeky kitten


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

redd said:


> Thanks Katie&Ace i have been putting them out and closing the door when they want to play during the night unfortunately CJ just opens the door and lets them back in!! I wish i could video him, if i wasnt so tired it would be great to watch
> 
> I do leave the door open when they are in but they seem to prefer playing on mums bed to the rest of the house!!
> 
> Cats huh! You've got to love them


My two kittens are now 4 and a half months old and have been able to open doors from being just over 3 months old and they get playful at the wrong time especially early hours of the morning.

Try playing with them a few hours prior to going to bed and feeding them too. That seems to work for us. They now have an outdoor play pen and they don't usually wake up until morning which is 5 o'clock for us.

Last night they had a whinge at 3 o'clock, hubby went to the loo and they thought it was morning.  they soon settled down again.

Usually it works for us, just need to train hubby now. 

Sue


----------



## redd (Jul 31, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha same here..


This sounds like my life but with 2x kittens!! Gotta love them!!


----------



## redd (Jul 31, 2008)

sskmick said:


> My two kittens are now 4 and a half months old and have been able to open doors from being just over 3 months old and they get playful at the wrong time especially early hours of the morning.
> 
> Try playing with them a few hours prior to going to bed and feeding them too. That seems to work for us. They now have an outdoor play pen and they don't usually wake up until morning which is 5 o'clock for us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - i think its the kittens that are training me though LOL


----------

